# How Long Do You Keep Your Riding Mower?



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I was just wondering how long you keep your riding mower. I mean, how bad does it have to get before you trade it in for a newer one? My Craftsman is about 11 years old now. The back part of the foot rests are almost totally rusted out, but...the engine starts perfect, doesn't burn oil, still runs perfectly, deck is good, just put new blades on this afternoon, but....

Today I was out mowing the yard and the steering lever going down to the wheel lever popped out of its ball socket. I went to turn and you could hear something pop and the steering was dead. The "hole" where the wheel arm goes into the front "axle" is cracked and I've been holding it together with a hose clamps for about three years. Went through several of them already. Thinking maybe I can pick up another few used pieces and get several more years out of it. Those parts don't look too difficult to replace, if they don't run an arm and a leg.

So like I was sayin'... I was just wondering when you call it done?


----------



## Hagler's Farm (Jan 9, 2012)

From the condition you describe I'd tend to lean in the replacement category. I don't replace on age but condition. I have never bought a new one though, if it where me if the engine still ran great I'd try to find a similar model with a bad engine and make one good unit out of the two. I did this last year when the transaxle broke on my Ford Lawn tractor. Craftsman are much easier to find than my Ford LOL.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

My rules are that it has to start and it has to mow - trouble free -10 minutes or 3 hours. I can't stand breakdowns.

I have been real happy with my John Deere 318, that is now 19 years old ( i have had it for 6). It is a bit more heavy duty, than the typical riding mower, though. It sits in the garage, where DW's car and mine are parked outside. 

Hopefully someone will eventually be mowing over the top of my grave, with it.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Aren't you supposed to build a fence or something outa the dead ones?  I think my Deere is a 318 too, needs a float.


----------



## Hagler's Farm (Jan 9, 2012)

Ross said:


> Aren't you supposed to build a fence or something outa the dead ones?  I think my Deere is a 318 too, needs a float.


Or the half carcases of the dead ones in my case lol. I think my neighbor has the same idea.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Have a 1969 Cub Cadet 149, only thing I would replace it with would be a 1971 169 Cub Cadet...that is the problem with anything newer, has a life and then it is scrap.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

My 1967 Massey Ferguson MF 12 still runs well. There may be a few more good years left in it. They did build them to last back then.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

My riding mower is 50hp diesel with 5ft deck.... LOL

I weld so any equipment that rusts or breaks, I patch it back together. And I've observed that its time vs money always. If you have more time, then patch, if you have more money, then buy new. Dont have either, then you are screwed. Thats way it usually works. But I wouldnt spend crazy amounts money just to have new and clean. Couple mows and it will not be new anymore anyhow. Still gotta be some crazies out there going in debt up to their eyeballs buying new so us cheapskates have raw materials to work with when the proverbial ashtray gets full, so it gets discarded and cheap.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Part of the answer to me is the machine itself. A junky rider that I don't particularly like using, I'm far less inclined to put money and effort into. A machine that works well on the other hand...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The mowers on my Lanwboy rider are over 30 years old and still run strong. The duct tape that holds them in place sometimes tears.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

CF, works better if you tow them.

Mother in law has a 1964 Simplicity Land Lord dad bought new. It has been putin the garden tillingduty in the summer and sno blowing in the winter. It's 9 HP Brigs runs great starts great too. I do need to replace the points and condenser this summer though. Has only had routine maintance in it's life. 



















Will it still mow, you bet it will.










In May of 1972 dad bought a new 7112 Simplicy to take over the lawn mowing duty and when the snow is to wet to blow plow the drive way.
It was replaced in 2011 by mom and sister inlaw but works at my house now.
Sister mows the lawn since dads passing. She complained the 12 Kolhor was smoking so bad it was choking her and it wouldkeep stalling and need to rest before it would start again. they bought a new Simplicty and gave the 7112 to me.

I changed the brand of oil and went from a 30 weight in the summer to a extended milage 10w 40 for diesels. It runs fine never stalling once since I got it in June 2011. It still smokes a little bit but not as much as she said it did for her. I don't think she like using the clutch to change gears.










I have a 1988 6517 Simplicty it has bee trouble free for the most part. A fuel punp on the 17 HP kolhor. It needs a IGNITION MODULE since it went out on me last fall, $128.00.
It has been a real good tractor.
I also have a 1961 7 HP Wheel Horse only goes to tractor shows today as it did the job I had bought it for.

 Al


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Ross said:


> Aren't you supposed to build a fence or something outa the dead ones?


That wouldn't be unheard of 'round these parts.



HermitJohn said:


> My riding mower is 50hp diesel with 5ft deck.... LOL


Ahhhh. One can always dream of such things. Might take me just one hour to mow instead of 6 hours. 



Cabin Fever said:


> The mowers on my Lanwboy rider are over 30 years old and still run strong. The duct tape that holds them in place sometimes tears.


That must be the _environmentally correct_ version Photoshopped to keep the MPCA off your back. I found this here _original_ version circulating around the interwebs that tells a different story. :happy2:










All seriousness aside...I took a photo of the axle today and it is actually bent. Well, and cracked. Run up agin too many trees the Craftsman couldn't mow down I suppose. :hysterical:










Don't know if I'd have to buy the whole drag link assembly together or not. It isn't too clear in the parts diagram. I checked with our local used mower parts guy today for an axle and he pulled down his shingle. So now I'm left with finding another used mower parts supply. Maybe I'll try advertising on Craigslist and see if I can find one that has a bad engine and just do a swap. We sure have been through a lot together. Hate to send her to the scrap pile so soon. :awh:

Guess its time to finish working on that Troy Bilt thing and get it running.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

DH doesn't call the mowers done, unless he is given another one FREE! DH is a Welder/Machinist and has the "I have to fix it" bug really bad... Here is an example:

So, during year 1 of marriage (we are on yr 8), I tell DH that one of my beaters is broken. Of course, it goes with a great mixer, and I was a bit bummed. He takes one look at my face, and reaches out for it, then says, "Don't worry, Honey, I'll FIX IT." Off to the shop he went, then came back in shortly, smiling, "Here you go...FIXED!" He actually welded my beater! Now the grater story...

I was using a grater, getting a bit frustrated, as it was dull. DH happened to walk in and asked me what was wrong. I showed him the grater, then tell him, "I guess we need to get another one...?!" He grins at me, grabs the grater, and out to the shop he goes. He returned a short time later, holding out the grater, and warned me that it was very sharp now. I took one look at the DEATH GRATER:runforhills: All I could initially think of, was the times I wasn't being very careful grating cheese or something else, and grated one of my fingers... There I am staring at what looks like dozens of curved razor blades. Well,I am using this same grater 6.5 years later, and it is still sharp! DH told me he put a cylindrical file into one of his commercial drills and used a clamp. 

So, the riding lawn mower DH had when we got married looked worn out, rusty, and seat was all taped, etc..., but he had it running quite well. Five years later, we were given a nicer riding lawn mower, so that 1st one was scrapped, I think. A year later, we were given a riding lawn mower in even better shape, so sold the other one.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

How Do I said:


> ...That must be the _environmentally correct_ version Photoshopped to keep the MPCA off your back. I found this here _original_ version circulating around the interwebs that tells a different story. :happy2:


That photo made my day.....thanks! BTW, both of those 30-plus year-old Lawn Boys run just fine. Best two-cycle gas push mowers ever made, IMHO.


----------



## Hagler's Farm (Jan 9, 2012)

How Do I said:


> That wouldn't be unheard of 'round these parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually last summer when my axle broke on my rider I was mowing my yard with my Ford 850 with a 6ft flail mower. Took me pretty much just as long as with the rider with a 4ft mover since I had to go alot slower to manuver that beast around the house trees etc. Now in a field the 850 wins hands down! I can mow my back 5 acres in about 2 hours with that.


----------



## MattyD (Nov 22, 2010)

elevenpoint said:


> Have a 1969 Cub Cadet 149, only thing I would replace it with would be a 1971 169 Cub Cadet...that is the problem with anything newer, has a life and then it is scrap.


-My Dad just sold his 1972 Cub 129 last week. Had the plow, mower deck, wheel weights, and tire chains. All for $500. He rebuilt the Kohler 12hp engine about 5 years ago and used it year 'round until two years ago when he bought a Kubota BX25. The guy who bought it fired it up and drove it down the drive to his trailer. The only thing wrong with the Cub was typical surface rust. Nothing was eaten through. Sand it down, primer and paint, and she'd look just about like new.

L8R,
Matt


----------



## bchanfcb1987 (Aug 18, 2020)

Throughout the buying process, don't forget to check the riding lawn mower's parts. You'll want to inquire if they have replaceable parts, and more features. After you find any lawn mowers you like, be sure to also ask the dealer if they provides cost-free repair service or if they sell parts like the blades and also the mower's motor.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I use a 25-year old Snapper rear engine riding mower. I replaced the original Briggs engine years ago (when it threw a rod and broke the aluminum block) with a Honda engine.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

bchanfcb1987 said:


> Throughout the buying process, don't forget to check the riding lawn mower's parts. You'll want to inquire if they have replaceable parts, and more features. After you find any lawn mowers you like, be sure to also ask the dealer if they provides cost-free repair service or if they sell parts like the blades and also the mower's motor.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

My Husqvarna is now about 18 years old and still running strong. I have had some parts wear out or need replacement, but nothing major and all simple repairs. At one point a few years ago, the filter inside the gas tank fell apart and pieces of it clogged the fuel line. I could have said time for a new mower since it was frequently stalling and a bit frustrating. But I finally cleaned all the junk out of the fuel line and tank and it has been fine since (and it cost me $0). I will keep running it until it is too expensive to repair (like a new engine or transmission) and keep running smoothly. Good riders are not cheap!


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

ChristieAcres said:


> DH doesn't call the mowers done, unless he is given another one FREE! DH is a Welder/Machinist and has the "I have to fix it" bug really bad... Here is an example:
> 
> I was using a grater, getting a bit frustrated, as it was dull. DH happened to walk in and asked me what was wrong. I showed him the grater, then tell him, "I guess we need to get another one...?!" He grins at me, grabs the grater, and out to the shop he goes. He returned a short time later, holding out the grater, and warned me that it was very sharp now. I took one look at the *DEATH GRATER*:runforhills: All I could initially think of, was the times I wasn't being very careful grating cheese or something else, and grated one of my fingers... There I am staring at what looks like dozens of curved razor blades. Well,I am using this same grater 6.5 years later, and it is still sharp! DH told me he put a cylindrical file into one of his commercial drills and used a clamp.


If Darth Vader had a grater . . . .


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If your non-functional riding mower has been setting in the yard since this old post was created, you might be a red-neck.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

My riding mower is a twelve year old mule. When he isn't mowing he follows me around and begs for treats, oatmeal cookies are his favorites.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

How long do I keep a riding lawn mower? Probably not as long as this thread will be around. The thread is already over 8 years old.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

How Do I said:


> I was just wondering how long you keep your riding mower. I mean, how bad does it have to get before you trade it in for a newer one? My Craftsman is about 11 years old now. The back part of the foot rests are almost totally rusted out, but...the engine starts perfect, doesn't burn oil, still runs perfectly, deck is good, just put new blades on this afternoon, but....
> 
> Today I was out mowing the yard and the steering lever going down to the wheel lever popped out of its ball socket. I went to turn and you could hear something pop and the steering was dead. The "hole" where the wheel arm goes into the front "axle" is cracked and I've been holding it together with a hose clamps for about three years. Went through several of them already. Thinking maybe I can pick up another few used pieces and get several more years out of it. Those parts don't look too difficult to replace, if they don't run an arm and a leg.
> 
> So like I was sayin'... I was just wondering when you call it done?


when it costs more to fix than it is worth 

in your case I think 2 cases of beer and a friend with a welder would fix you up


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

One strand of hot wire and replacement heifers works for me...


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

How Do I said:


> I was just wondering how long you keep your riding mower. I mean, how bad does it have to get before you trade it in for a newer one? My Craftsman is about 11 years old now. The back part of the foot rests are almost totally rusted out, but...the engine starts perfect, doesn't burn oil, still runs perfectly, deck is good, just put new blades on this afternoon, but....
> 
> Today I was out mowing the yard and the steering lever going down to the wheel lever popped out of its ball socket. I went to turn and you could hear something pop and the steering was dead. The "hole" where the wheel arm goes into the front "axle" is cracked and I've been holding it together with a hose clamps for about three years. Went through several of them already. Thinking maybe I can pick up another few used pieces and get several more years out of it. Those parts don't look too difficult to replace, if they don't run an arm and a leg.
> 
> So like I was sayin'... I was just wondering when you call it done?


Have a 1991 Dixon 361, 36"...did a bunch of stuff on the trans axle, new starter. My best cutting mower. Never plugs up..mow wet grass..

And a 2003 Snapper yard cruiser..48".. Joystick steer..I love that. A powerful machine that cuts like cr$#p. Never buy a mfg steel deck...square corners trap grass.

A 1948 8N with 60" bushhog. Trim up the pasture with this dude..Will take out small trees.

All still running well.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Ones 33 years old the other one 50
I keep the old ones awhile


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

Lawn mower is a 98 Toro, standard transmission. The hour meter quit somewhere around 1300 hers., a number of years ago. Also have a JD 314, had it about 15 years, never have put the mower deck on. (Think it is a 1986). Summer time it is used as a garden tractor, put a sleeve hitch on for implement attachment. Winter time it get outfitted with the snow blower. Thinking about updating to engine to a two cylinder, for smoother running and better fuel economy. 
Bought a new Cub Cadet, big box store mower about ten years ago, never did like it. Gave it away, for free, they had ten minutes to get it off my place. They were happy, but not as happy as I.


----------

